

Show HN: Running for stuck to chair programmers - MeyerD

Hi, I don't like sports but I'm overweight and my doctor leaves me no choice but to start running a little bit.I read a lot of methods for those who, like me, can't even run for more than a minute so I made this little android app to motivate me. It's only a chronometer that alternates walking and running phases and uses text to speech (so I don't have to look at my phone while running). Hope this helps  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deliriom.runbabyrun
======
pestaa
Running is a skill to learn just like everything else. People with sedentary
lifestyle start running, run out of steam after a minute, decide this is not
for them and give up entirely.

So I tried an introductory level of running schedule to overcome this. Every
other day you need to invest ~30 minutes. In fact, the very first day you
shouldn't be running more than 8*1 minute with 2-minute pauses. It was
terribly exhausting. After a few weeks, I was able to run for 15 minutes
straight.

Metric apps like MeyerD's are good tools, but there's no substitute for well
thought out training plans.

------
pjnewton
Hi! I'm not a programmer, but a nerd who trolls around HN... What I am? I am a
strength and conditioning coach who happens to also travel the country
teaching amateur and professional endurance athletes how to run better. I'd
love to help you out if you're interested. Want to see what one of my programs
look like? Go to <http://crossfitendurance.com> and check out the daily
workouts, that's my stuff. My email is in my profile if you'd like to chat!

------
teapot7
Here's a dumb trick that's helped me run: I set up a custom playlist on my
.mp3 player which goes for exactly as long as I intend to run that day. Then I
run until the music stops.

It's trivial, but it's made a real difference.

